# Disable the "This Device Can Perform Faster" balloon/message in Windows XP SP2



## nottinghamruss (Dec 4, 2004)

*Disable the "This Device Can Perform Faster" balloon/message in Windows XP SP2*

I have a laptop with a USB 1.1 sockets only running Windows XP SP2.

Whenever I plug-in my USB flash drive or wireless card (both of which are USB 2.0 devices), I get the annoying ballon/message pop up stating "This Device Can Perform Faster" (if plugged into a USB 2.0 port etc).

Both devices work fine at 1.1 speeds, and I don't want to be reminded of the fact that I only have a 1.1 socket every time I plug the bl**dy thing in!

Is there any way of making a registry entry/edit or some other way to stop this popping up? I've found plenty of info on how to turn pop-up ballons/messages off altogether, but I only really want to stop this one.

If anyone knows, it'd be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance. ray: 

PS: I've searched on TechNet but that only returns the usual un-related crap.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

In Device Manager, click on the USB host controller, click the Advanced tab and then check the box on the bottom of the window that says "Don't tell me about USB errors." I think you need to do this for each USB controller listed under USB in Device Manager so that the error message will not appear no matter which controller the device gets plugged into.

Kevin


----------



## nottinghamruss (Dec 4, 2004)

*Sorted!*

Kevin,

That's spot-on mate... Has sorted it.

Thanks ever-so much for that! Most appreciated. 

Russ.


----------



## fopetesl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Disable the "This Device Can Perform Faster" balloon/message in Windows XP SP2*

Yeah. That sounds really neat. 'Cept for one thing: I don't have any "Advanced" tabs in any of my USB devices. What's more all my USB ports are 2.0+ and my USB Mass Storage Devices are USB2.0+.

Where to now? :wave:

ASUS M2V, Athlon 3200+, 1GB DDR2


----------

